# Mac mail to Outlook - untitled attachment XXXXX.htm issue



## MacS79AUS (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi All,

For some reason we have an issue with a particular user in the business who gets untitled attachment xxxxx.htm attachments when anyone in the business sends him an email with an attachment.

We initially found that by not having the mac mail client set to add attachments at the bottom this would also cause some of the text to be added as an attachment at the outlook users end.

But we are still trying to find out why the untitled attachment XXXXX.htm file is added.

Current landscape:
Business is using Gsuite/workplace
All users are Mac - Mac mail users / apart from the 1 PC - outlook user who is having the issue.

Testing:
When emails are sent to external outlook users the emails appear ok with no untitled attachments appearing.
When the business outlook user gets an email without a signature email appears ok with no untitled attachments appearing.
When we use Thunderbird there does not appear to be an issue with untitled attachments.
When we tried using different email signatures in mac mail we had the same issue.
We have contacted both Gsuite and Microsoft with no luck in getting a resolution.

Any help would be extremely appreciated.


----------

